# Diabetic Foot Exam - As far as exam points go for the diabetic



## coder1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Good Afternoon Coding world,

Please help me with this question below:

As far as exam points go for the diabetic foot exam, which is under the Extremities organ system, we are counting one point for L and R for each exam. I.E. L and R pinprick would be one point and L and R proprioception would be one point. L and R monofilament test would be one point. Total of three points for the whole exam. Is that correct? Also, if L side happens to be amputated, can we count three points for the whole exam that was done on the right. Also, if both sides are amputated, I assume we can achieve no points. Can you verify?

Would this logic apply for 95 and 97 physical exam guidelines?

thanks in advance


----------

